# Current Listening...



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Kieran said:


> The impregnable fortress that is the Haffner Serenade, *K250*. This is an unimpeachable masterwork from a young man, barely 20 years old. It contains the power of Romanticism with the virtuosity and range of whatever came before and after. A symph that holds a violin concerto in its swollen belly. Distraction music for a wedding feast, something that outshines even the shining young bride.
> 
> Ton Koopman conducts the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra...


----------

